# ما هي وظيفة الترانزستورين في هذه الدارة



## منار يازجي (1 يوليو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم [/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]ما هي وظيفة الترانزستورين في دارة التغذية هذه [/FONT]
​


​ 






​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 يوليو 2009)

خطأ توصيل الترانزيستورات العادية Bi-polar Transistor على التوازى

المفروض تكبير التيار لكن هذه الدائرة تلغى تثبيت الوحدة 7824 و الخرج = 24 - Vbe والأخير يعتمد على الحرارة
الصواب استخدام PNP قبل المثبت والدائرة موجودة فى الداتا شيت سواء هذه او LM317


----------



## noorsat1980 (2 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم هو عبارة عن مجموعة تنظيم 24فولت مع مساعدة الترنستور 2n3055لتكبير شدة أمبير ومحافظة على تثبيت التيار مستمر24


----------



## محبكم في الله (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اوافق لاخ عباس توصيل الترنسيستور بتوازي لا فائدة منه وهو بهذا الشكل يسبب عدم استقرار الدارة


----------



## dercncplaner (5 يوليو 2009)

محبكم في الله قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اوافق لاخ عباس توصيل الترنسيستور بتوازي لا فائدة منه وهو بهذا الشكل يسبب عدم استقرار الدارة



هذا رأيي أيضاً، فلأنّ الترانزيزتورين لن يكونا متشابهين فلن تستقرّ الدارة
بل حتّى إن كانا متطابقين، فلا أجد معنى لهذا التوصيل


----------



## رضا البقلى (10 يوليو 2009)

*كلام مظبوط*



dercncplaner قال:


> هذا رأيي أيضاً، فلأنّ الترانزيزتورين لن يكونا متشابهين فلن تستقرّ الدارة
> بل حتّى إن كانا متطابقين، فلا أجد معنى لهذا التوصيل


 اوافقق الراى اخى الكريم هذا رسم بيانى لدائره توحيد والترانزستور مالوش عازه يعنى زياده 
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 يوليو 2009)

الأخ منار
هل هذا طبعك - دوما تضع السؤال ثم تختفى
لا تكلف نفسك عناء مناقشة من يرد على سؤالك أو حتى تقول شكرا؟!


----------



## سيوبر لجك (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
من الواضح ان الهدف الاساسي من الدارة هي الحصول علي جهد 24 فولت مستمر وذلك سهل عن طريق ايسي ال 7824 الا ان التيار الاعظمي محدود ولكن باستخدام ترانستوري القدرة 2n3055 علي التوازي مجازا فان ذلك سيزيد من قيمة التيار الذي يمكن للدارة ان تؤمنة . وبالنظر الي الدارة نجد ان جزء من تيار 
الحمل يمر عبر قاعدة الترانستورين فالزيادة في سحب التيار للحمل تصاحبة نقصان للمقاومة بين المجمع والمشع للترانستورين وبالتالي مرور تيار عبرهما ومشاركة ايسي التنظيم في تحمل التيار- والله المستعان.
:59:​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا باشمهندس ماجد هو كتر الله خيره طرح السؤال و عملنا موضوع نتناقش فيه
وانا شخصيا سعيد بالحوار معكم 
وشكرا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2009)

وبعدين الدائرة كلها خطأ من أساسها وليس الترانزستورات فقط 
لأن جهد الدخل 24 فولت ac فكيف نأخذ من الدائرة بأي حال من الأحوال 24 فولت dc و كيف ستتحكم المتكلملة في جهد الخرج و تثبته عند 24 ألا ترون أنه يجب أن يكون جهد الدخل في حدود 35 فولت لتتم عملية التثبيت و التحكم في جهد الخرج عند 24 فولت 

ثم بعد ذلك نتناقش في وضع الترانزستورات

صح ولا ايه رأيكم مع تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2009)

ونلاحظ أن أي انخفاض في جهد الدخل سيؤدي إلى انخفاض الخرج وبالتالي فالدائرة كلها خطأ ولا فائدة منها ولن تقوم بوظيفة التثبيت و التحكم في جهد الخرج

وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 يوليو 2009)

أخى طارق
نقطة هامة و ظريفة ، لو راجعت السلسلة التى وضعتها ستجد أن تقويم الموجة الكاملة يعطى من 0.9 إلى 1.4 قيمة ac و الإرتفاع نتيجة شحن المكثف
عند البدء سيشحن المكثف للقيمة العظمى للمتردد = جذر2 × القيمه أى= 1.414 × 24 = 33.9 فولت 
ينخفض الجهد بعد ذلك بالسحب و طالما كان المحول قادرا على إعطاء التيار الملائم لتعويض السحب من المكثف سيبقى جهد أعلى قليلا من 26 فولت وهى الحد الأدنى المطلوب لكى تعمل الـ 8724


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2009)

أخي الكريم هذا يحدث طالما لم يتم وضع أي حمل على المكثف ولكن بمجرد وضع الحمل ينخفض الجهد إلى القيمة الإسمية المحددة بخرج المحول أو يكون أعلى بقليل جدا عن هذه القيمة


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور عليك ويزيدك من علمه النافع وأسألك الدعاء


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (28 يوليو 2009)

وقد قلت أنه يعطي من 0.9 إلى 1.414 طيب أي القيمتين و متى ستعطها هذه الدائرة 0.9 أم 1.414 في حالة عدم التحميل تصل القيمة إلى 1.414 صح ولكن مع التحميل تصل إلى 0.9 يعني أقل من جهد المصدر يبقى إيه فائدة دائرة التثبيت هنا؟

أخوك الصغير و تلميذك 
طارق بلال


----------



## Z.walid (24 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمَن الرحيم والسلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي في الدين انشاءالله 
ان الترانزيستور الثاني اعتقد هو لتحمل ضغط الى اي (امبير اعلى)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 مايو 2010)

الإخوة
لزيادة الأمبير يجب استخدام ترانزيستورات pnp وليست npn ويرجع للداتا شيت الخاصة بمثبتات الجهد الموجب خاصة lm317 فى هذا الصدد


----------



## محمد سعد عبد الملك (4 مارس 2011)

مع إحترامي لجميع من شارك بالرد،إلا أنه دائماً وأبداً يدفع الشك باليقين،فإذا لم تتوفر الإمكانات للتحقق من النتيجة المعملية الفورية، فنتجنب إضاعة الوقت،وكثرة الكلام ،وذلك بالذهاب لهذا المكان ،وستجدون جواب ما طال عنه الكلام ، تحياتى للجميع( http://www.arab-eng.org)


----------



## محمد سعد عبد الملك (4 مارس 2011)

عفواً قصدت ( http://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-*******/uploads/2007/09/7824-to-25v_2a.png)


----------



## محمد سعد عبد الملك (4 مارس 2011)

http://www.eleccircuit.com/7824-single-power-supply-25v-2a-with-ic-7824-and-tip2955/


----------



## محمد سعد عبد الملك (4 مارس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الإخوة
> لزيادة الأمبير يجب استخدام ترانزيستورات pnp وليست npn ويرجع للداتا شيت الخاصة بمثبتات الجهد الموجب خاصة lm317 فى هذا الصدد


h


----------

